# Tanks & Fishies over the years



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry some of these pic's are really small camera phones!! But here are some of fish I've kept that captured my heart!! ~S~








these 2 angels liked to hand feed and eventually started to breed when they got older!








Stripped Rapheal that I still have








the JD fry that terrorized the occupants of my 55gal








Mystery fish that came in a pkg of rainbow's turned out she was a giant danio








El Guapo our beloved common pleco


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Mama & Papa Krib, I lost mama in 2008 and papa just last summer I think these 2 were my favorite of all my fish!! and I ALWAYS had fry!








papa








papa








mama fry and java moss








papa's turn to watch the fry








mama








more mama

these 2 were always so camera shy they hated it!!








but the eggs were not so shy!! haha


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

da snails!!


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Tank shots not the greatest but oh well!!








55gal








55








55








55








more 55








last 55








35gal tall hex shape








20gal








20gal


----------



## ~Michelle~ (Jun 18, 2010)

more fish








Frosty








yoyo's








yoyo gettin ready for the loachy dance








rainbow's








again








angel








another angel


----------

